# [Cthulhu] Walker in the Wastes



## PaulofCthulhu (Nov 16, 2008)

For anyone who enjoyed our previous RP audio campaign (_Horror on the Orient Express_), we've started a new one, this time, Pagan's _Walker in the Wastes_...

This time Val's in the Keeper's chair and I'm back at the table, accents at the ready! 

For more details feel free to visit: *Walker in the Wastes Audio Game - Comes in from the Cold*





_Walker in the Wastes_ in iTunes

*Walker in the Wastes Episode #01 - Creature Comforts*

A few maps to help...






*Walker in the Wastes Northwest Territories Map*





*Walker in the Wastes Basecamp Map*

Paul


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Nov 29, 2008)

It's cold "up North" - but we're used to that?

*Walker in the Wastes Episode 02 - Red Caribou, Blue Seal*

Paul


----------

